# Currently highest CRI LED chip?



## jh333233 (Aug 14, 2011)

As the technology gets more mature,
i think led's cri had increased as well,
Anything comparable with incans? like warm white


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 16, 2011)

Plenty of LEDs in high CRI that can compete with incans. Warmwhite is easy. I'm waiting for the cool white high CRI LEDs, which seem to be too few.


----------



## COAST (Aug 17, 2011)

deadrx7conv said:


> I'm waiting for the cool white high CRI LEDs, which seem to be too few.


 
Me too!


----------



## calipsoii (Aug 17, 2011)

COAST said:


> Me too!


 
NS3W183A-H1 is 92 CRI @ 5400k. Unfortunately it can only be driven at a little over 100 lumens. More unfortunately, the smallest quantity I can get them in is 1400 pcs.


----------



## COAST (Aug 17, 2011)

calipsoii said:


> NS3W183A-H1 is 92 CRI @ 5400k. Unfortunately it can only be driven at a little over 100 lumens. More unfortunately, the smallest quantity I can get them in is 1400 pcs.


 
Bummer. Is this Cree or Nichia?


----------



## calipsoii (Aug 17, 2011)

COAST said:


> Bummer. Is this Cree or Nichia?


 
Nichia. Cree's High CRI offerings have been really low CCT so far, sitting around 2700k for their 90+ CRI emitters. Phillips/Lumileds seems to be pushing for higher CRI/CCT as well, but they're not quite there yet. They also have a really weird footprint with that big chunk of PCB hanging off one side. Makes it hard to center them in a reflector or a tower module.


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 17, 2011)

deadrx7conv said:


> Plenty of LEDs in high CRI that can compete with incans. Warmwhite is easy. I'm waiting for the cool white high CRI LEDs, which seem to be too few.


 High CRI at around 5000K would be my preference (that's more or less at the high end of neutral white). We can keep hoping!


----------



## HarryN (Aug 17, 2011)

Well of course you could visit the Lumileds web site for some pretty reasonable CRI parts at 3000, 4000, and 5000 K CCT.

http://www.philipslumileds.com/products/luxeon-rebel/luxeon-rebel-white

The design of the Rebel is either a pain or brilliant, depending on your perception. It moves the die squarely over the thermal pad and makes it much easier to design a board with good thermal properties vs a package with a small thermal pad sandwiched between the contacts. That being said, each package approach has it's tradeoffs.


----------



## saabluster (Aug 17, 2011)

HarryN said:


> Well of course you could visit the Lumileds web site for some pretty reasonable CRI parts at 3000, 4000, and 5000 K CCT.
> 
> http://www.philipslumileds.com/products/luxeon-rebel/luxeon-rebel-white
> 
> The design of the Rebel is either a pain or brilliant, depending on your perception. It moves the die squarely over the thermal pad and makes it much easier to design a board with good thermal properties vs a package with a small thermal pad sandwiched between the contacts. That being said, each package approach has it's tradeoffs.


I agree wholeheartly. There are things I can do with the Rebels that I cannot do so easily with any other parts.


----------



## Bright_Light (Aug 17, 2011)

calipsoii said:


> NS3W183A-H1 is 92 CRI @ 5400k. Unfortunately it can only be driven at a little over 100 lumens. More unfortunately, the smallest quantity I can get them in is 1400 pcs.


 
I'm in the market for a close-task, high CRI flashlight with no more than 100 lumens. But 1400 pcs minimum?!?! Bummer.....


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 17, 2011)

1400pcs? I wonder if they would sell quickly on ebay and here. What do these boxes of Nichia's cost? 

Bridgelux, Sharp, has various LED in the 90cri range. 
http://bridgelux.com/products/ledarray.html
http://www.sharpleds.com/zenigata.html
http://ce.citizen.co.jp/lighting_led/en/products/index.html

The Edison edipowerII and some LEDengin's are also 80-85 in the lower warmwhite LEDs. 
http://www.edison-opto.com.tw/01_led_products_list.asp?sn=1
http://www.ledengin.com/products/emitters

Cree XP-G, XP-E, SSC P4, and Rebel have some in the 90 range. 
http://www.philipslumileds.com/products/luxeon-rebel/luxeon-rebel-white
http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_xpg.asp
http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_xpe.asp
http://www.acriche.com/en/product/prd/zpowerLEDp4.asp
http://www.i-led.co.uk/PDFs/SJ1%20PowerStar%20White.pdf
http://catalog.osram-os.com/jsp/dow...0.pdf&url=/media//_en/Graphics/00059933_0.pdf
http://www.avagotech.com/pages/en/leds/high_power_leds/3w_mini_led_emitter_(high_cri)/

Don't forget that "marketing" can make CRI meaningless as certain manufacturers leave out the 'important' colors(R9-R15 often forgotten). 
http://www.xicato.com/technology.php
http://www.nichia.com/specification/en/product/led/colorrendering.pdf
http://www.sharpleds.com/ledevolution.html (R1-R8 CRI alone is not enough)


----------



## CheepSteal (Aug 17, 2011)

I was thinking of a HDS High CRI for my (very) early birthday present, do any of you guys know what LED it uses? Aparantly it's a CRI of 93, and described as the cooler end of warm white. I hope it looks more neutral than WW.


----------



## calipsoii (Aug 18, 2011)

CheepSteal said:


> I was thinking of a HDS High CRI for my (very) early birthday present, do any of you guys know what LED it uses? Aparantly it's a CRI of 93, and described as the cooler end of warm white. I hope it looks more neutral than WW.


 
The old or new one? The old one used an SSC P4 which was 93 CRI @ ~4000k. I would describe it as the warmer end of neutral and the very cool end of warm. The new ones will (probably) use the Cree XP-G offering which is 90+ CRI @ ~2900k.


----------



## calipsoii (Aug 18, 2011)

Bright_Light said:


> I'm in the market for a close-task, high CRI flashlight with no more than 100 lumens. But 1400 pcs minimum?!?! Bummer.....


 
Yeah, I don't have the money for that many pieces unfortunately. Like deadrx7conv said, there are numerous offerings from other companies, but these Nichia's I'm pining for are brand new and have the highest CCT of any of them.

Really, I just want to see what a cool white (5400k is well into cool white territory, you can't even call that neutral anymore) High CRI LED looks like. I might not even like it, but not knowing drives me nuts.


----------



## CheepSteal (Aug 18, 2011)

calipsoii said:


> The old or new one? The old one used an SSC P4 which was 93 CRI @ ~4000k. I would describe it as the warmer end of neutral and the very cool end of warm. The new ones will (probably) use the Cree XP-G offering which is 90+ CRI @ ~2900k.


 Thanks for the reply, I got that info off of GoingGear or something like that. I'd probably be getting the XP-G one. I emailed Henry and he said ETA about a month for the next batch of high CRI. I might try and find an old one though, I don't want it THAT warm.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 18, 2011)

deadrx7conv said:


> 1400pcs? I wonder if they would sell quickly on ebay and here. What do these boxes of Nichia's cost?
> 
> Bridgelux, Sharp, has various LED in the 90cri range.
> http://bridgelux.com/products/ledarray.html
> ...


 Ive seen the CREE XPG, 90-promised cri in 2600K isnt quite attractive, expecting sth @ neutral white


----------



## Roger555 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have these Nichia NSPWR70CS LEDs that I absolutely love! I have a feeling they have a good CRI but cant seem to find it on the datasheet. Can someone take a look ?

http://www.nichia.co.jp/specification/en/product/led/NSPWR70CS-K1-E.pdf


----------



## saabluster (Aug 26, 2011)

Roger555 said:


> I have these Nichia NSPWR70CS LEDs that I absolutely love! I have a feeling they have a good CRI but cant seem to find it on the datasheet. Can someone take a look ?
> 
> http://www.nichia.co.jp/specification/en/product/led/NSPWR70CS-K1-E.pdf


Doesn't look high CRI judging by the spectrum. I'd say it's in the area of 70-75.


----------



## THE_dAY (Sep 8, 2011)

I had posted a thread on the Nichia 219 which was stated to have "High CRI" and color temp of 5000K.
I had emailed Nichia for a sample but never got a response.

After some time I found this site that sells the Nichia 219 but it is unclear to me what the CRI is from their site. It only mentions CRI 92 for the warm white, no info on the normal white (5000K).
http://www.ledrise.com/leds/high-po...series-119-129-nvsw219at-140lm-emitter-white/



calipsoii said:


> NS3W183A-H1 is 92 CRI @ 5400k. Unfortunately it can only be driven at a little over 100 lumens. More unfortunately, the smallest quantity I can get them in is 1400 pcs.


Is that 100 lumens at 350mA? 

So are there any LEDs that can be purchased in small quantities with high CRI and high CCT?


----------



## Anders Hoveland (Nov 10, 2012)

deadrx7conv said:


> Warmwhite is easy. I'm waiting for the cool white high CRI LEDs, which seem to be too few.


Yes, I am also waiting for cool white LED lamps with high CRI (hopefully at least 92). My view is that they really need to fill in the part of the spectrum around 480 nm, it's really deficient in that range of frequencies. You would think they could develop some other phosphors. Another solution would be to just combine with some other frequency LED chip close to this range. Turquoise (495nm) LED chips exist, but they are difficult to find. If the deficiency in the spectrum cannot be filled, another strategy might be to narrow the range of deficient frequencies, from both sides. 505nm blue-green chips are also relatively common, as they are used in many traffic lights. There is also the 470nm version of the blue LEDs which are also relatively common.

Here is the spectrum graph of the Phillips L-prize LED bulb, with a CRI of 92 at 2700K CCT:

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*

See that valley between the blue spike and the yellow-green hump?


----------



## Anders Hoveland (Nov 14, 2012)

Check out the type of combined spectrum that multiple LED frequencies can provide:
http://www.layersoflight.com/Desire/Desire-Detail--Quality-of-Light

It is like a RGB LED but with 7 different frequencies. The color combination is adjustable also. I am not sure how the efficiency is affected when it is shifted to a higher correlated color temperature, however. Two of the blue frequency LEDs have excellent efficiencies, but I am not sure about some of the other frequencies towards the blue end.


----------



## pcspinheiro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I've been following with interest all the discussions I can find about high CRI LEDs but, unfortunately, I'm yet to find an answer to my problem... My house is now mostly running on LEDs but the cheap kind from chinese ebay sellers. The biggest downsides to these are the low CRI (make the skin look pale) and inconsistent color between buys, the failure rate has been quite low and the sellers have replaced the units anyway. They all use the very common 1W beads and I have considered several times to just exchange them with better ones, it's an easy operation. The problem has always been where to find them! I almost bought a batch of 100 from a chinese manufacturer listed on alibaba, which claimed they could easily make them with 85+ CRI, but they insisted on having them shipped by UPS so the shipping costs were doubling the price of the order (and also getting me into trouble with customs) and the deal fell apart. Does anyone know where these beads, with a CRI of at least 85 can be bought? 

Thanks in advance and Happy New Year!


----------



## Nil Einne (Jan 3, 2013)

I was further researching highish CRI (min 80) highish CCT (5000K minimum) LEDs a while ago starting with this http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?252922-High-CRI-LED-List thread and other searches but never completed my research so never posted. It's probably partially outdated now. It seems Cree now have some that fit, the XB-D and XT-E are available up to 6200K with 80 CRI minimum if I'm reading the data sheets correctly. (I'm presuming they actually have bins something like that.) Still no higher CRI for this colour temperature or for their others like XM-L Easy White, XP-G2, XP-E etc, they generally only go up to 4300K for both of those sort of things. 

It seems most or all highish CRI, highish CCT LEDs are remote phosphor or similar design like the XB-D or XT-E.


----------



## SemiMan (Jan 3, 2013)

pcspinheiro said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've been following with interest all the discussions I can find about high CRI LEDs but, unfortunately, I'm yet to find an answer to my problem... My house is now mostly running on LEDs but the cheap kind from chinese ebay sellers. The biggest downsides to these are the low CRI (make the skin look pale) and inconsistent color between buys, the failure rate has been quite low and the sellers have replaced the units anyway. They all use the very common 1W beads and I have considered several times to just exchange them with better ones, it's an easy operation. The problem has always been where to find them! I almost bought a batch of 100 from a chinese manufacturer listed on alibaba, which claimed they could easily make them with 85+ CRI, but they insisted on having them shipped by UPS so the shipping costs were doubling the price of the order (and also getting me into trouble with customs) and the deal fell apart. Does anyone know where these beads, with a CRI of at least 85 can be bought?
> 
> Thanks in advance and Happy New Year!



Where are you located? Many of those Chinese supplier play it real loose with safety testing whether they say they have UL, TUV, etc. or not, more often than not they do not. 100 lights is a lot of failure points. The reason for the uPS is likely the value of the shipment ... they want it tracked so they know you go it and vice versa.

Issue is not just CRI though, but color matching. Normally the higher CRI LEDs are better matched, but that is not a guarantee.

What color temp?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jan 3, 2013)

I like the tint of the Nichia 219s, and they're cheap to boot! I just picked up 5 for less than $20 for modding a few lights. I like my old style 5B XR, with its warm, almost rose hue, but this is a clean white, it's become my new everyday LED.


----------



## anuragwap (Jan 5, 2013)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> I just picked up 5 for less than $20 for modding a few lights.



Didn't know Craig had dropped the prices for these! I bought only 4 about a year ago, and really loved the CCT/overall color rendering. Guess its time to get some more!


----------



## Esko (Jan 6, 2013)

deadrx7conv said:


> Plenty of LEDs in high CRI that can compete with incans. Warmwhite is easy.



Warm white is easy, because Cri is actually not about the exact reproduction of colors to naked eye. It is about the exact reproduction of colors compared to a standard light source. In warm white, the comparison light source is light bulb.



Anders Hoveland said:


> Here is the spectrum graph of the Phillips L-prize LED bulb, with a CRI of 92 at 2700K CCT:
> 
> Hotlink Deleted
> 
> See that valley between the blue spike and the yellow-green hump?



The valley doesn't matter that much, because a 2700K light bulb doesn't emit much cyan-green either. It mainly has just red and yellow.

A typical spectrum of a light bulb:

Hotlink Deleted

As you can see, the led emits more blue than a light bulb. Let me ask an interesting question. Which light source reproduces the blue colors better? A 100 cri light bulb, or a 92 cri led?


*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## pcspinheiro (Jan 8, 2013)

SemiMan said:


> Where are you located? Many of those Chinese supplier play it real loose with safety testing whether they say they have UL, TUV, etc. or not, more often than not they do not. 100 lights is a lot of failure points. The reason for the uPS is likely the value of the shipment ... they want it tracked so they know you go it and vice versa.
> 
> Issue is not just CRI though, but color matching. Normally the higher CRI LEDs are better matched, but that is not a guarantee.
> 
> What color temp?



Hi and thanks for your answer! I'm located in Denmark, currently. I may move back to Portugal, my home country, within the year. I would like to have 2700-3000K max. The one I have say 3500K but they have a very white tint already, not to mention awful color rendering, like cheap white fluorescent tubes (one does learn to ignore it to some extent but there are those days where I really want to change them...). The type of chip, if the moderator will allow the link, is this 

http://ggld.en.alibaba.com/viewimg/...4345/High_Power_1W_Epistar_LED_Bead_Diode.jpg 

They have a typical Vforward of 3.4V and current of 350 mA. 

I would really appreciate help finding better ones to replace in all my lamps, same or similar. I'm half good with a soldering iron and at improvising so if it's something not exactly the same but with the same characteristics maybe that will do as well.

Cheers,
Paulo.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jan 8, 2013)

A few years back, Seoul Semiconductor had high cri P4 LEDs. Don't know if you can find them anymore, but here's the product page, you can see their 91 and 93 cri offerings: http://www.seoulsemicon.com/en/html/Product/Product_view.asp?catecode=2004012

And this *LOOKS* like the right thing: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...06-T2-EL/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsLmE2CU4Kkz71EBRldwv0u


----------



## Marcturus (Jan 8, 2013)

pcspinheiro said:


> I'm located in Denmark, currently. I may move back to Portugal, my home country, within the year. I would like to have 2700-3000K max. The one I have say 3500K but they have a very white tint already, not to mention awful color rendering.


The 4000K Oslon CC's looked plenty warm to me already, so I wouldn't really recommend 2700K ones for latitudes like Portugal, but it's your choice. Even though the tint seemed acceptably consistent, brightness can vary discernibly from one emitter to the next, and the package is much smaller than the Seoul P4, it's tiny like an XP-E. Note that the ones in this link are 80 degree types:
http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Power-LEDs-Osram/Osram-Oslon--SSL-c_206_207.html


----------



## pcspinheiro (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! But looking at the prices I would be better off buying proper quality lamps instead of tinkering with my cheap ones... At over 4€ each that means over 20€/5W GU10 lamp! Way too expensive... Even the cheaper Oslon still come to 15€/5W lamp... Maybe I will buy a few for some key places in the house...

If someone has any more (cheaper) ideas I'm listening.

Best wishes!

Paulo.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 17, 2013)

is it bad for the eyes then having a 75 CRI rather than the HCRi at like 90+?

i have the pd32ue at 75cri. is that acceptable for eyes, really?.
thanks.


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 17, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> is it bad for the eyes then having a 75 CRI rather than the HCRi at like 90+?
> 
> i have the pd32ue at 75cri. is that acceptable for eyes, really?.
> thanks.



Well probably not, unless it's your only room/celing light?
Everything just looks better and more importantly "correct" when you use a 90+ CRI led. The colors just pop. It's like comparing a 10 year old lcd monitor/TV to a new one. 

I think the LED with the highest CRI currently on the market is the Luminus SBT-70. The tungesten white high-cri version has a *typical CRI of 95*!! The JA-Bin produces only *900-970 Lumens at 10.5A* meaning that the led is *incredibly inefficient*.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 17, 2013)

hi thanks for this stuff, 
so the next nearest is a Nichia 219?. 90+HCRI. ?.
would you notice the difference using a pd32ue, and say something with a HCRI in it, really?.

also is that Luminus SBT-70 LED in any flashlights now?.

thanks again.



The_Driver said:


> Well probably not, unless it's your only room/celing light?
> Everything just looks better and more importantly "correct" when you use a 90+ CRI led. The colors just pop. It's like comparing a 10 year old lcd monitor/TV to a new one.
> 
> I think the LED with the highest CRI currently on the markte is the Luminus SBT-70. The tungesten white high-cri version has a *typical CRI of 95*!! The JA-Bin produces only 9*00-970 Lumens at 10.5A* meaning that the led is *incredibly inefficient*.


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 17, 2013)

It could be reasonable for H-CRI to be inefficient since lower proportion of output falls in the green region (400-600nm something) and higher in red region
But then the better tint compensates it, lumen/watt doesnt means everything, its an illusion of "inefficient"
Let say tho cool-white is very efficient with a greenish blue tint, on the other side it doesnt light thing up as good as H-CRI if talking about color rendering
Fair trade.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 17, 2013)

hi thats true, thanks. 
i mean, i see well ok enough with my pd32ue, but does it being 75cri have a bad effect on eyes compared to say a 90+ HCRI ?
can our eyes work out regardless of it being 75CRI. how low does CRI have to be before its a bad thing, if there is something like that. 

thanks



jh333233 said:


> It could be reasonable for H-CRI to be inefficient since lower proportion of output falls in the green region (400-600nm something) and higher in red region
> But then the better tint compensates it, lumen/watt doesnt means everything, its an illusion of "inefficient"
> Let say tho cool-white is very efficient with a greenish blue tint, on the other side it doesnt light thing up as good as H-CRI if talking about color rendering
> Fair trade.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jan 17, 2013)

at 95 CRI, the nichia is pretty inefficient too, but not as inefficient as the luminus.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?348171-Nichia-219-lumen-sphere-testing


----------



## CuriousOne (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, these High CRI leds do exists. But who sells them?

For example, bridgelux refers to digikey and mouser. None of them stock any High CRI led from bridgelux.
Generally, High CRI leds are hard to buy, mouser only stocks some phased out SSCs...


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 18, 2013)

slight kinda hijack, - as nichia is also classed as that not efficient, ..between the MCE LED and Nichia HCRI at both 4000k, what would you take ?.
mce 75cri, the nichia 90 something cri.
thanks.


----------



## anuragwap (Jan 18, 2013)

I too have a tangential question here, I've been tempted to buy 85 CRI neutral white rebels(LXM3-PW51) selling only for $0.75 at LEDSupply. Anyone knows how R9 of 85CRI neutral white LEDs compare to 'good' neutral white CFLs/T8/T12 like TCP/Philips/GE/Sylvania? 

I'm not at all concerned about the cyan valley of the LEDs since I don't have many cyan colored things/clothes in my house. I only want to make skin colors look redder while staying neutral white. By looking at the spectra and human skin reflectance curves, I've a hunch that those CFLs might have a slight edge in this respect.


----------



## CuriousOne (Jan 18, 2013)

These $0.75 leds seem like a bargain. According to the image, I can judge that current contacts go thru top to the bottom side. What if I file off junctions between top and bottom side, solder wires from top, and just glue bottom to aluminum heatsink?


----------



## och (Jan 20, 2013)

Can a cool white light source have high CRI? Usually all the cool white fixtures have a very poor CRI rating, including HID and fluorescent.


----------



## eh4 (Jan 20, 2013)

I put two 3000k 90+ HCRI Cree leds into a bench light along wth two 90+ CRI Nichia 219s. I'm not sure about the spectrum overlap but the results are really nice. Whatever the CRI really is it gives me the experience of perfect, much brighter and whiter than a halogen work light that I compared it to but the warm Cree leds overpower the Nichia 219s enough to give a warmer light. Vastly superior to my eye than either led by themselves.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jan 20, 2013)

anuragwap said:


> I too have a tangential question here, I've been tempted to buy 85 CRI neutral white rebels(LXM3-PW51) selling only for $0.75 at LEDSupply. Anyone knows how R9 of 85CRI neutral white LEDs compare to 'good' neutral white CFLs/T8/T12 like TCP/Philips/GE/Sylvania?
> 
> I'm not at all concerned about the cyan valley of the LEDs since I don't have many cyan colored things/clothes in my house. I only want to make skin colors look redder while staying neutral white. By looking at the spectra and human skin reflectance curves, I've a hunch that those CFLs might have a slight edge in this respect.


The chart of page 3 of the Sylvania Delux EL Living Spaces CFL Brochure shows how R9 of their "enhanced" CFLs compares to that of typical CFLs. Unfortunately, the chart has no numbers, but even with better CFLs it appears R9 isn't all that high, perhaps 25 or 30. This is similar to the R9 of 28 for the LXM3-PW51 which LED Supply has on sale. See page 4 here. Also, 4000K is better overall than the typical 2700K or 3000K of most CFLs. Of course, the only downside is the efficiency of the Rebel isn't all that high by today's standards. It's not even as good as the higher CRI Nichia 219. That said, the price can't be beat. I'm probably ordering some myself just to play with.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jan 28, 2013)

I just tried one of the Rebel LXM3-PW51s. No time for a full lumens test, but the color is pretty nice, more or less similar to my GE 950 fluorescent tubes, which are actually closer to 4500K instead of 5000K. As for rendering reds, they're pretty decent. Not as good as the Nichia 219s, but unless you have deep red you really won't be missing much. And Vf is great-only 3.03 volts @ 1 amp. Now I'm mulling over whether or not to get some more (my initial order was for 40).


----------



## anuragwap (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot jtr1962 for going ahead and trying them. Probably Luxeon T's will have better lm/W performance because of hot binning, but those are unlikely to be available at that low price anytime soon. I think I'll wait for a cheap 4500K/5000K version because 85CRI 4100K Sylvania CFLs in my bedroom seem a bit yellowish to me after a while (but they render skin tone perfectly).


----------



## snackling (Mar 26, 2013)

eh4 said:


> I put two 3000k 90+ HCRI Cree leds into a bench light along wth two 90+ CRI Nichia 219s. I'm not sure about the spectrum overlap but the results are really nice. Whatever the CRI really is it gives me the experience of perfect, much brighter and whiter than a halogen work light that I compared it to but the warm Cree leds overpower the Nichia 219s enough to give a warmer light. Vastly superior to my eye than either led by themselves.



That's a great idea. Would love to see a pic, or at the least know how one does that?


----------



## Anders Hoveland (Feb 5, 2015)

och said:


> Can a cool white light source have high CRI?


Of course, the answer is yes. It is just that with LEDs it has been easier to get higher CRI at lower CCT (correlated color temperatures). This is because once you start increasing the ratio of blue, the concentration of all the blue light being in single wavelength spike starts to become more apparent.

But some of the latest LEDs are doing better at achieving high CRI with cool white CCT.


----------

